# Goodie Bags for the homeless Drive



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

**before I Type what I am going to type, If I am not allowed to post this on our BC Aquaria community MODS please Delete it**

Hey Everyone!

As Christmas Approaching fast My family has organized a Goodie Bag for the homeless Drive! Pretty much we are seeking Donations of $5.00 to put together several hundred goodie bags for the homeless folks in our community all over the lower mainland! We just want to put a little smile on christmas eve when we go to hand them out to the less Fortunate. If anyone wants to donate please PM me Or call me my phone number is on the FLYER HERE and my name is Kritesh. I can pick up the money from you in Richmond, South Van, North Delta, Surrey. The dead line is December 22nd so we can get the money together and go buy everything. We also have a Facebook group open that you can join if you wish here is the link to that: https://www.facebook.com/events/586396121427249/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular&source=1 .... I joined BC aquaria few months ago and I thought if anyone else that would like to donate this would be a good place to post the ad.

Cheers everyone and Happy Holidays.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

On behalf of the Mod Team, you are not only allowed to post something like this on the site, but I will pledge $20 for your worthy cause. I'm in South Burnaby if you want to come pick up the donation.

PM for address

Anthony


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

EDITTTT:

Hey SeaHorse, I will PM you to get your Address. Thank you for that.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude I think you misread that lol he said * " you are not only allowed to post something like this on the site, but I will pledge $20 for your worthy cause." *Worthy , legit causes are a good thing and permitted.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Hah yes I totally Mis read that I edited it now! its been a long day.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Kritesh,

Your links in the first post don't work. Please fix it so we can check out this "drive". Thanks.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw your same post at FWR as well. I did not know you fish. We should get together sometime.

My daughter and my wife does the same thing for two different places as well. And thank you for doing that. It sure does put a lot of smile through the holiday on both givers and receivers.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey seaHorse, 
I checked it out seems to work fine. I think you have to be logged into facebook to be able to see the pages though. 

Charles, Yes I love to fish when I get the time and we should for sure link up some time and head out!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Even logged in I get the same result as Anthony. The second link is pretty much a blank page and the first link just shows this:










somethings not working right*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, tried it again. Still nothing.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it has something to do with the permissions but Looks like its set to public on facebook. However I have taken a screen shot and attached it here


----------

